# Clavier



## gillyns (28 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour,
J'ai installé Windows 10 sur mon Macbook air (début 2016) via Bootcamp, mais mon clavier n'est pas bien configuré. J'ai un clavier azerty, et la luminosité, le volume, les touches normales etc marchent correctement, mais le backslash "\" est sur la touche alt+! alors qu'il devrait être sur alt+shift+: aussi je ne trouve pas les acolades dans ce clavier spécial.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------

